# Хруст в суставах и боль



## olesya_07 (10 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, может быть кто-то сможет дать советы и рекомендации относительно моей проблемы. 37 лет, рост 163, вес 58.  

Около года назад, ( за год было раза два..) ощущала немного боль в левой ягодице посередине. Но совсем чуть-чуть, еле слышно.. Иногда поднывала поясница внизу. Мне это не мешало и продолжала жить в обычном режиме. Работа у меня сидячая, но не целый день, имею возможность походить.. Месяц назад приболела (горло красное и насморк без температуры) и как-то через время  начала болеть левая сторона ягодицы снова сзади. Пару дней и прошло, боль постепенно перешла на пах, а через время чуть отдавала в колено. Затем подключилась правая сторона бедра сбоку, с внешней стороны и немного правое колено. В течении этого месяца боли в бедрах беспокоят мало, больше уже колени (левое чаще).. 

Супер сильных болей нет, но стоит мне походить немного (минут 10-15 по квартире с уборкой) как уже ноют суставы ног. Такое ощущение, что они уставшие.. Движения, как мне кажется, не скованные, носки одеваю легко, не ощущаю нигде ограничений. Но, ещё такой момент! У меня начали хрустеть многие суставы! Раньше такого точно не было.. То бедро внутри, то колено, то плечо правое, внутри позвонки при выпрямлении плеч, после сна на руках большой палец бывает, лопатки.. Как будто разваливаюсь(( Первый врач был ортопед - покрутил, повертел меня, сказал "мало пьёшь жидкости"! (мало пила действительно).. И назначил зарядку по утрам, пить побольше воды  и Терафлекс Андванс - 20 дней. Осенью пропить Остеогенон. 

Анализы, которые принесла врачу :
По общему анализу крови  все норм. Серомукоиды - норм, АСЛ-О - 233 (норма до 230). СРБ- норм, РФ - норм. По поводу АСЛ-О врач сказал, это потому что горло накануне болело.. И вообще такое ощущение сложилось после посещения, что "чего ты пришла? У тебя ничего страшного нет". Решено было пойти к ревматологу) после осмотра никаких ревматологических проявлений он не нашел, но отправил на такие анализы:
Гепатиты  3 анализа - норма;
АЛТ, АСТ - норма;
Креатинин - норма;
Гормоны щитовитки 3 анализа - норма;
Гликлваный гемоглобин HbA1c - норма;
Мрт-скригинг позвоночника +кресцовых сочленений: МР признаки начинающих дистрофических изменений позвоночника и кресцово-повздошных сочленений.
УЗИ тазобедренных суставов: ультразвуковые признаки снижения суставной щели обоих суставов.
УЗИ коленей - признаки снижения суставной щели обоих коленных суставов, больше выраженого в левом.

Самостоятельно приняла решение сделать Мрт тазобедренных суставов:
Крыши вертлужной впадины с небольшими участками склерозирования. Суставной хрящ однороден. Суставные губы с обеих сторон с признаками незначительных дегенеративных изменений. Внутрисуставно справа   - патологическое содержание жидкости. Сухожилия малой и средней седалищной мышцы с обеих   сторон, с мр сигналом повышенной  интенсивности от структуры. Вывод: мр признаки   двухстроннего snapping- синдрома, дегенеративных изменений суставных губ с обоих сторон.

Назначения и заключения врача: начальные признаки коксартроза, snapping- синдром, гонартроз, ФНС- 0. Принимать- Пиаскледин, ЛФК, йога, пилетес, избегать тяжелых физ.нагрузок.

Подскажите, нужно ли сделать Мрт коленей или рентген?  Что ещё можете посоветовать? Стараюсь держаться морально.. Но очень боюсь, чтоб не рассыпаться быстро.  

Вчера на работе походила чуть больше, вечером уже даже в покое перед сном ныли колени. И сегодня уже в коленях ощущаются больше боли  (понимаю, что вчера больше нагрузку дала)..Как поддержать те суставы, что остались? И хруст во многих суставах. Не вредно ли мне сейчас делать Лфк (лежа, сидя) нашла ролики в интернете при артрозе т/б суставов  и коленей. Обезболивающих, НПВП за этот месяц не принимаю, т.к. пока все терпимо (может нужно было НПВП подключить?). Не хромаю, движения сохранены, но при приседании проверила, колени поднывают тоже(( может ли синусит и тонзилит хронический так влиять на суставы?
Извините, что много текста) надеюсь на ваши советы. Третий день пью Пиаскледин.


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2018)

@olesya_07, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## olesya_07 (10 Июн 2018)

Спасибо! вот снимки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

СОЭ нормальное?

Больше похоже на периартроз, трехантерит, энтезиты. Посоветуйтесь с врачом о приеме НПВП и миорелаксанта.


----------



## olesya_07 (10 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> СОЭ нормальное?
> 
> Больше похоже на периартроз, трехантерит, энтезиты. Посоветуйтесь с врачом о приеме НПВП и миорелаксанта.


СОЭ нормальное. Ещё забыла добавить, что в начале всей этой истории с суставами у меня левое плечо от шеи было сковано..сложно было голову наклонить в сторону больного плеча. Через пару дней все прошло, но лопатки и плечи периодически продолжают хрустеть. Спасибо за совет! Попробую обратиться ещё раз к врачу. Можно ещё 2 вопроса? 
 1. Можно ли мне делать утром ЛФК лежа и сидя сейчас? 
2. Есть надежда, что так быстро все не будет прогрессировать? Пока я буду разбираться в этом вопросе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

1. Конечно, главное чтобы не больно от ЛФК
2. По описанию все не страшно. НПВП и  миорелаксант врач назначит сразу, а дальше разбирайтесь.


----------

